# استخدامات البتروكيماويات



## abue tycer (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*استخدامات البتروكيماويات

أولاً: استخدام البتروكيماويات في المجالات المدنية 
1. البولي فينيل كلورايد
أ. صناعات **pipe** المستخدمة في مجالات 
(1) شبكات الصرف الزراعي المغطى. 
(2) الشبكات الكهربائية في الإنشاءات المدنية. 
(3) شبكات التوصيلات التليفونية. 
(4) الصرف الصحي.
(5) شبكات الغاز الطبيعي للمنازل. 
(6) شبكات مياه الشرب. 

ب. صناعة الكابلات الكهربائية 
تكوين طبقة عازلة خارجية لتغطية أنواع الكابلات كافة (كابلات ضغط عالي 
ومنخفض)، وأسلاك التوصيلات، وصناعة الأجهزة الكهربائية مثل الراديو 
والتليفزيون والتليفونات والثلاجات والغسالات والبطاريات السائلة والجافة. 
ج. صناعة الجلود والأحذية ولعب الأطفال 
تستخدم في صناعة الجلود الصناعية، وأرضيات الفينيل، كما تصنع منها الأحذية 
الكاملة والنعال والأحذية الشعبية، مما يساعد على الحد من ارتفاع الأسعار 
المطرد للأحذية الجلدية. 
د. قطاع النقل والمواصلات 
يدخل في صناعة بعض الأجزاء البلاستيكية المستخدمة في صناعة السيارات. 
هـ. العبوات 
عبوات الأدوية وعبوات الزيوت ومستحضرات التجميل وزجاجات المياه المعدنية 
و. المباني والإنشاءات 
تصنيع الشبابيك والأبواب الداخلية والقواطع والألواح المستخدمة في صناعة 
الأثاث والديكور ـ مفروشات الحمامات ـ المفارش البلاستيكية. 
ال**polyethylene** 
أ. مجال الزراعة 
(1) تبطين الترع والقنوات لتقليل فاقد المياه. 
(2) صواني الشتلات الزراعية. 
(3) **pipe** المستخدمة في أحدث طرق الري بالرش والتنقيط. 
(4) الغطاء المستخدم في الصوبات الزراعية. 
ب. مجال التعبئة والتغليف 
(1) إنتاج الأكياس بأنواعها المختلفة. 
(2) الزجاجات اللازمة لتعبئة الزيوت والمواد الغذائية ومستحضرات التجميل. 
(3) صناعة صناديق تعبئة المياه الغازية. 
ج. مجال الأدوات المنزلية 
(1) الأوعية المصنعة من البلاستيك. 
(2) لعب الأطفال. 
(3) خراطيم المياه. 
(4) الأحذية. 
(5) صناعة المنتجات البلاستيكية والإسفنج الصناعي 

البروبلين 
تتبع مادة البروبلين مجموعة الألياف الأحادية، وهي ثاني أهم مواد هذه 
المجموعة بعد الإيثيلين، كمادة بتروكيماوية أساسية، كما أنها تعدّ ثاني 
المواد البتروكيماوية من حيث حجم الإنتاج بكل من دول غرب أوروبا والولايات 
المتحدة الأمريكية. وتتضح أهمية البروبلين كمادة بتروكيماوية أساسية من خلال 
المواد البتروكيماوية الوسيطة والنهائية، المعتمد إنتاجها على خامة 
البروبلين، ودور هذه المواد في تكامل الصناعات البتروكيماوية، وكذلك أهميتها 
كخامات مستخدمة في الصناعات التحويلية. 
وحيث إن تنمية قاعدة الصناعات التحويلية تعدّ أمرًا حيويّا بالأقطار العربية، 
لما في ذلك من تأثير على صناعة الخامات من ناحية، وتوفير السلع النهائية التي 
تحتاج إليها القطاعات كافة من ناحية أخرى، هذا بالإضافة إلى إحلال الواردات 
من السلع، فإنه من الضروري توضيح أهمية تنمية الصناعات البتروكيماوية 
المعتمدة على البروبلين بالنسبة لبعض الصناعات التحويلية، وفيما يلي مشتقات 
البروبلين المستخدمة في هذه الصناعات: 
البولي بروبلين ـ أكريلونيتريل إستايرين بيوتاديين **abs** ـ البولي يول ـ 
رانتجات البولي إستر غير مشبع (منتجات الفيبر جلاس) ـ راتنجات الفينول 
فورمالدهيد ـ راتنجات بولي ميثيل ميتا أكريلات.

البولي بروبيلين
أهمية البولي بروبلين في الدول العربية 
لقد اتضح مما سبق الأهمية المتزايدة للبولي بروبلين على المستوى العالمي، 
ووفقًا لبيانات شركة آثر دي ليتل العالمية يستخدم البولي بروبلين على النحو 
التالي: 
(1) المنتجات البلاستيكية بطريقة **Injection ( injection molding** )، والمستخدمة في قطاعي التعبئة 
والتغليف، وقطاع النقل 44% 
(2) الفيلم المستخدم في مجال التعبئة 
17% 
(3) الألياف والخيوط (السجاد والمجالات الصناعية) 
28% 
ب ويُعدّ توفير مواد البولي بروبلين أمرًا مهمّا بالنسبة لتنمية بعض القطاعات 
بالدول العربية، وفي مقدمتها: 
(1) الشكائر المنسوجة لتعبئة الخضراوات والفاكهة 
(أ) السيلوفان. 
(ب) تبطين رقائق الألومنيوم لتعبئة المواد الغذائية. 
(ج) زجاجات عبوات مستحضرات التجميل والكيماويات. 
(د) صناديق تعبئة زجاجات المياه الغازية. 
(2) مجال البطاريات وقطع الغيار
(أ) صناديق بطاريات السيارات. 
(ب) قطع غيار السيارات. 
(3) صناعة السجاد والموكيت من ألياف وخيوط البولي بروبلين 
(أ) الصناعات النسيجية. 
(ب) ألياف وخيوط البولي بروبلين. 
(ج) ألياف الأكريليك. 
(د) ألياف النايلون. 
(هـ) صناعة الأدوات المكتبية، والأدوات المنزلية، وأدوات النظافة. 
(و) مجال **Injection ( injection molding** ) الطبية البلاستيكية بأحجامها المختلفة. 
(4) الراتنجات 
(أ) راتنجات الإيبوكسي. 
(ب) راتنجات ستايرين أكريليك. 
(ج) راتنجات ستايرين بولي أكريليك 
ج. وفيما يلي بعض المواد البتروكيماوية المشتقة ومجالات الاستخدام: 
البلاستيك للأغراض الصناعية ـ السجاد • بولي بوتلين ترفتنالات **pet**
مادة مذيبة للراتنجات . تتراهيدروفوران **thf**
مادة مذيبة ومزيلة للدهانات • جاما بوتيرولكتون
منتجات الفيبر جلاس (الخزانات ـ الأنابيب والمنتجات الأخرى) • 
بولي إستر غير مشبع **up**ـ**resins**
مادة مذيبة (الزيوت ـ الراتنجات ـ الدهانات) ـالأسيتون. • 
يزوبروبانول **ipa**
ألياف الأكريليك (الأقمشة ـ التريكو ـ البطانيات ـ السجاد ـ الستائر) • 
بولي أكريلونيتريل
الدهانات ـ المواد اللاصقة ـ صناعة النسيج • أكريلك إستر
البولى أكريل أميد (معالجة المياه) ـ طينة حفرالآبار ـ صناعة النسيج. • 
أكريل أميد
راتنجات البولي أستر غير مشبع ـ مانعة للتجمد ـ الأحبار ـ سوائل 
الفرامل • جلايكول البروبلين
البولي يورثين (الإسفنج الألكيد ـ المتفجرات ـ العقاقير ـ البولي يول • 
بولى إيثيربولي يول
الأسيتون ـ الايزوبروبانول . صناعات المذيبات الكيماوية
البروبلين جلايكول • إنتاج موانع التجميد

المطاط الصناعي 
أ. مجال النقل والهندسة 
(1) إنتاج إطارات السيارات والجرارات 
(2) السيور الناقلة 
(3) أرضيات السيارات الداخلية 
ب. مجال الأحذية 
(1) صناعة نعال الأحذية 
(2) صناعة الأحذية المطاطية 
ج. مجال البطاريات 
(1) صناديق بطاريات السيارات 
د. مجال الأدوات المنزلية
(1) الأثاثات المنزلية 
(2) المشايات المطاطية 
(3) خراطيم الحرائق 
هـ. وفيما يلي بعض المواد البتروكيماوية المشتقة ومجالات الاستخدام: 
مادة مذيبة (الدهانات ـالمواد اللاصقة ـ المبيدات) • ميثيل أيزوبوتيل كيتون 
منتجات بلاستيكية بديلة لتلك المصنعة من الزجاج ـ ألواح أكريليك • 
بولي ميثيل ميتا أكريلات **pmma** 
التعبئة والتغليف ـ منتجات ذات الاستخدام الواحد ـ العزل الحراري ـ 
الأغراض الصناعية • بولي إستايرين 
البلاستيك ـ للأغراض الصناعية ـ التعبئة والتغليف ـ الأجهزة المنزلية. 
• ستايرين أكريلونيتريل **san** 
الإطارات والمنتجات المطاطية ـ السجاد • مطاط إستايرين بيوتاديين 
**abr** 
البلاستيك للأغراض الصناعية • أكريلونيتريل إستايرين بيوتاديين**abs** 

الإطارات والمنتجات المطاطية • مطاط بيوتاديين **br** 
الإطارات والمنتجات المطاطية . مطاط كلوروبرين 
الإطارات والمنتجات المطاطية ـ رفع درجة أوكتين الجازولين ـ مادة مذيبة 
ـ العطور ـ مزيل الدهانات • مطاط نيتريل 
الإطارات والمنتجات المطاطية • مطاط أيزوبرين 
الإطارات والمنتجات المطاطية • مطاط بوتيل 
رفع درجة أوكتين الجازولين (بديل مركبات الرصاص) مادة مذيبة ـ مزيلة 
للدهانات ـ المنظفات الصناعية • ميثيل ثالث بيوتيل الإثير **mtbe** 
مادة مذيبة الدهانات ييـرقائق بي.في.سي) • ميثيل إيثيل كيتون **mek** 

المواد اللاصقة بالأنصهار ـ تغليف الكابلات ـ مواد عالقة **sealant** مادة 
خام في صناعة المنظفات والمواد الملينة. •

بولي بيوتين 
ألياف وخيوط البولي إستر
لقد أوضحت الدراسات أهمية وضرورة تنمية الألياف التركيبية بالدول العربية، 
وبصورة خاصة ألياف وخيوط البولي إستر. 
ويُعد توفير مادة ال**polyethylene** ترفتلات ذات أهمية كبرى بالنسبة لتنمية بعض 
القطاعات، وفي مقدمتها قطاعي الغزل والنسيج والتعبئة والتغليف، وأهم المنتجات 
المصنعة من مادة **polyethylene** ترفتلات ما يلي: 
(1) الخيوط المستخدمة في صناعة الأقمشة 
(2) الخيوط المستخدمة في صناعة السجاد **bcf** 
(3) الخيوط عالية المتانة **tire cord** 
(4) خرز أو حبيبات البولي إستر **polyester chips** : 
(أ) خيوط البولي إستر المستمرة 
(ب) قوارير ( **bottles** ) وعبوات البولي إستر (التعبئة والتغليف) 
(ج) أفلام التصوير **photographic film** 
(د) أفلام أشعة إكس **x-ray film** 
(هـ) شرائط التسجيل والفيديو والكمبيوتر **magnetic tape** 
ب. وتسوق ألياف وخيوط البولي إستر في العالم تحت العديد من الأسماء التجارية 
ومن أهمها: 
- **dacron du pont** 
- **diolen enka glazstoff** 
- **terylene ici** 
- **trevira hoechst** 
- **tergal rhone poulenc - terton* *teigin, toya rayon*​


----------



## المهند عبدالله (10 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية 
كنت في حوجة اليها 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 نوفمبر 2010)

_عاشت الايادي على الجهود الطيبه _


----------

